# Team Outcast Deep Drop 5/9/13



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We had a great trip. Left Day Break Marina at about 5:45am with a crew of 7 and headed south for aj's, scamp, and some deep dropping. We started fishing at about 8am and had our limit of jacks in about 30 minutes. Left the jacks and started to hit some rocks for scamp and had a time with the endangered red snapper. They were thick but we managed to catch a few scamp and one hell of a gag that we had to release. We then headed farther south to the deep drop grounds and found that the snowy's were biting very well. We completed our grouper limit and we were done by about 3pm. We headed back to Day Break with 7 AJ's, 3 Scamp, and 25 Snowy grouper along with several other assorted species. Can't wait until the next trip.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job Capt. Holmes!!!!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice mess of fish there.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!! That's how it's done!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

really nice good job


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome trip. That's how ya deepdrop!! Thanks for the post.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice haul Tommy and crew thats a snowy smackdown there.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

What did you catch the grouper on?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Deep Drop*

We primarily used boston mackerel and bonito. We caught several of them on a hand crank using a traditional grouper rig with a live pinfish.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

outcast said:


> We primarily used boston mackerel and bonito. We caught several of them on a hand crank using a traditional grouper rig with a live pinfish.


 :yes: Awesome :notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

wow! awesome catchin! hope everyone stuck around to clean the fish


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Great catch! Hoping for good forecast this weekend!


----------

